# help



## amadon (Dec 2, 2009)

I am a senior in highschool and an Indiana state certified EMT-B. I plan on working as an EMT-B after highschool and then going through paramedic class and making it a career. But I am trying to enlist in the National Guard as a healthcare specialist, Indiana however apparently is full up on all their medic slots. I'm still trying though. Can anyone tell me what the life of a medic is like after AIT? And should I get my national registry? Also if i cant find an open slot in indiana should I try illinois? Any replys would be helpful.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 2, 2009)

I can't help you out with the military questions, but I can tell you that deciding on whether or not to get NR is a moot point because that is the test that you will be taking to get your cert.  You have to become nationally registered to be a medic in IN.  You just don't have to maintain it to maintain your state cert.


----------



## spisco85 (Dec 2, 2009)

The military uses the national registry.


----------



## amadon (Dec 3, 2009)

*thanks*

so if i get my national registry I can skip out of a few weeks of AIT? And would there be a promotion, Do you know?


----------



## spisco85 (Dec 3, 2009)

They might move you forward through that phase but no guarantees. No promotion.


----------



## amadon (Dec 7, 2009)

after 68W AIT as a nationally registered EMT-B, Are there any other training schools that teach paramedic or intermediate stuff? Probably not im sure but i thought i would ask anyway. thanks for any replys.


----------



## zmedic (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know about the guard but my understanding is a lot of the ALS stuff that you learn in the military doesn't come with a civilian recognized cert, so you can't use it outside of the military. So the SF guys who get their 18D are NREMT paramedics and can use that after they get out, but if you get trained in IO, IVs etc you can't use that on the outside. So if you want advanced training you might be better off getting it outside the guard, like a civilian EMT-I class, that will be recognized on the outside.


----------



## amadon (Dec 7, 2009)

*thanks*

well that figures. i cant swim so i highly doubt i would make special forces. But the guard would pay for my paramedic school, hopefully. And im a state certified EMT-B now So the first few weeks of AIT would be easy and then I could take the national registry test through AIT and come out with that. But what would happen to my inservice hrs that i have now if i came out with a national registry? And would my expiration date start over with the new cert?


----------



## Luno (Dec 8, 2009)

amadon said:


> so if i get my national registry I can skip out of a few weeks of AIT? And would there be a promotion, Do you know?



You need to speak to a recruiter about the ACASP program, if you are serious about entering the 68w field.  If you complete your NREMT-B, and the paperwork is filed correctly, and if there hasn't been any changes between now, and when you decide to join, the following applies;
1. You will have to complete basic training
2. You will be advanced to week 7 of AIT upon arrival at AIT, or whenever there is a class opening with a class at week 7
3. You will enlist under ACASP as an E-4 specialist

Best of Luck,
luno


----------



## amadon (Dec 11, 2009)

ok well it looks like im just going to try and enlist as a state certified EMT-B and go through all of AIT, my recruiter tells me Ill make more money being there longer and get my national registry for free and plus a refresher course before getting thrown into the whiskey advanced side would benefit me alot. Thanks for your advice. Is the whiskey side of AIT really hard?


----------



## JCampbell (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.nationalguard.com/forums/index.php    All of your questions can be answered there.  There are vast numbers of 68W on that site. Im not sure about what Luno said about the ASCAP E-4 promotion deal, haven't heard that before, but that would be an awesome deal that I would highly recommend. Also remember you don't have to live in a state to be a member of their National Guard. If you live within traveling distance of a neighboring state that has an opening I would go for it there, and consider an IST later back to IN.


----------

